# Better way to sell my photography prints online



## JackHornik (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm working on a website that will make it easy for photographers to sell high-quality prints to the public, and I wanted to get everyone's feedback.

Some background: I'm a web developer who is pretty heavily into photography. I have tried using some of the other art/photography marketplaces out there, but they are either too much hassle or too low quality (i.e. I want high-quality paper and NO, I do not want my photos on a t-shirt).

On our site, photographers simply upload high-res photos (you retain all copyrights, of course), and we display them for people to browse. When someone buys a print, we take care of the printing, shipping, and payment processing for you. We want to take the pain out of selling quality prints, and hopefully also get more exposure for photographers.

What do you think? Is this something that resonates with you as well?

Also, if you'd like more info or are interested in selling prints with us, please send me an email at:
jackhornik@gmail.com

Thanks,
Jack


----------

